# flash rom or kernel first



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

sorry if this is a idiotic question but i always wondered when changing the system on the phone is itt better to change the rom first then the kernel or visa versa.

again i apologise for my stupidity
jw


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

most of the time the ROM includes the kernel. You should always flash the ROM first and then the new kernel


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

If you're using a custom kernel, it has to be flashed after the rom. Like the guy above said, roms will include their own kernel (boot.img), so if you flashed your custom kernel first, it would just be overwritten by the rom's kernel. Make sense?


----------

